# Reasonably Priced Camelback Straight-Edges



## Richard King 2 (Mar 20, 2022)

Some of you know I make straight-edges, but lately with all the shortages, my foundry has mine back ordered for months.  So I've been hearing about this company as some students have brought them to my classes.  They are nice and cheap.  I have no connection with this guy, just telling folks about him.  He also sells machine handles and other things.  I see on his web-site he teaches woodworking / pattern making too.   https://www.martinmodel.com/products/camelback-straight-edge


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 21, 2022)

Sold out on the 36” + 52”.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 22, 2022)

Martin works at a foundry so suspect he will get more sooner than later.


----------

